# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Dora Holzhandler - "Mistikja"

## Michigan2005

Lindur ne Paris ne vitin 1928, Dora eshte femi i prinderve Polak dhe Cifut. 

Ne 1946 filloi studimet te Qendra e Artit Anglo-Francez ne St. John's Wood, London.

Ne vitin 1948 ajo u kthye ne Paris per te studiuar pikturen dhe gjithashtu Letersi dhe Filozofi ne Sorbonne.  

Po ju jap vetem nje shembull te artit te saj. (per me teper mund te beni vete kerkim ne google)

----------

